
What does an Oracle audit look like? This one certainly wasn't pretty - us0r
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3024858/enterprise-applications/what-does-an-oracle-audit-look-like-this-one-certainly-wasnt-pretty.html
======
PhantomGremlin
It's a pity that the article didn't mention what I'm sure is a dirty word to
Oracle: PostgreSQL.

There are use cases where Postgres isn't appropriate. But there are many use
cases where it (or some other cheap/free database) could and should replace
Oracle.

~~~
ketralnis
Why would it? It's an article about a company suing another company over how a
licensing agreement should be enforced. It's not an article about alternative
software products. It also didn't mention MS SQL or sqlite That's not strange
at all.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_Why would it?_

Because migrating as many applications as possible away from Oracle is IMO the
_only_ prudent action for any company to take in the longer term. Instead of
just reporting on the current situation, the article could have provided some
value added by suggesting alternatives.

Oracle's business model (which it shares with many other companies) is to lock
in customers and then to periodically shake them down for as much cash as
possible. All IMO of course. This is not the first time I've read of audits
like this.

Their business model is not "win win", it's (to steal from Goodfellas) "fuck
you, pay me". If I were the CTO of a company dependent on Oracle, I'd run away
from them as quickly as prudently feasible.

This is a new millennium. There are viable alternatives to expensive
proprietary database software.

